# Virtual Baltimore Show Photos!



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are about 58 photos I shot today, mostly of stuff I like so apologize in advance that I did not get all the tables.


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

2


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

3


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

4


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

5


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

6


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

7


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

8


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

9


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

10


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

11


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

12


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

13


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

14


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

15


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

16


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

17


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

18


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

19


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

20


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

21


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

22


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

23


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

24


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

25


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

26


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

27


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

28


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

29


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

30


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

Misfire on #30


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

31


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

32


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

33


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

34


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

35


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

36


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

37


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

38


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

39


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

40


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

41


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

42


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

43


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

44


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

45


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

46


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

47


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

48


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

49


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

50


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

51


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

52


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

53


----------



## wedigforyou (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

Great pics, thanks for sharing. I love those little flasks in the middle of #30.


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

54


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

55


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

56


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

57


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

58


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

59


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

I had to shrink these down to fit so some quality was lost.  Got to see and hold many expensive bottles that will probably never grave my collection but I always have pictures to look at!  

 I did not break the bank this year, just picked up four bottle; three Quilted poisons so now I gotta make the set.  and a 4" megladon Shark tooth for the wife.  Enjoyed Baltimore, and I can't wait for next year.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

good job on the photos


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*



> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> I had to shrink these down to fit so some quality was lost.  Got to see and hold many expensive bottles that will probably never grave my collection but I always have pictures to look at!
> 
> I did not break the bank this year, just picked up four bottle; three Quilted poisons so now I gotta make the set.  and a 4" megladon Shark tooth for the wife.  Enjoyed Baltimore, and I can't wait for next year.


 You did great, I've never heard of a pic quality getting worse when making it smaller though. Thanx for the pics, it was like being there....Jim


----------



## TROG (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

Thankyou for posting all these photos . Without members like you a lot of collectors would never get to see items from these different shows and especially overseas members like me.

 David


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

Thanks for all the pics! I'll make it there one of these years.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*



> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Thanks for all the pics! I'll make it there one of these years.


 
 What he said!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

James thank you for all your time and effort to share these pictures with us.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

Thanks for the pictures.  Miss being in Baltimore but it was great to be able to see all that beautiful glass.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

Great pics and great displays.  I see some bottles I'd like to own.  I felt like I was there.  Thank for the pictures.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

Great photos! Thanks for taking us on a tour! []

 ~Tim


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

When I have the opportunity to hit a show I always remember to take photos as there are lots of folks unable to attend due to distance or otherwise. I had a few of show reports listed in the Glassworks Magazine back in the late 80's and early 90's. Man makes me feel old thinking about it.  Indian Queen for $175, deep cherry puce Drakes for $100, National Bitters in light amber for $125.  Wish I had a time machine and a lot o-money!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*



> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> 56


 

 Incredible bottles! Thanks for the "I couldn't be there but feel like I was" tour!  Most excellent. Any Idea what the semi cabin style tealish looking bottle was in the above pic? Looks like a doyle's ? Great pictures by the way. Maybe it's a "John Root" bitters....


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: Virtual Baltimore Show Photos! 2*

No but the one behind it was on my list, not even close to making a down payment on it.


----------

